# Dark Mode



## SCJedi (Sep 9, 2020)

Please enable some sort of dark mode please. If it exists some instructions for this old stoner would be appreciated.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 9, 2020)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dark-mode.997490/


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 9, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Please enable some sort of dark mode please. If it exists some instructions for this old stoner would be appreciated.


I copied this from a post @lime73 posted, I copied it to my phone, works well. Hope it helps.

How to enable dark mode for Google Chrome
By Cat Ellis August 13, 2019

Enable dark mode for Chrome on Android
1. Dark mode is still an experimental feature in Chrome for Android, so bear in mind that some design elements might look a little strange. To activate it, enter chrome://flags in the browser's address bar.


2. Tap the 'Search flags' box and enter the work dark. You'll find two options here: 'Android web contents dark mode' and 'Android Chrome UI dark mode'. If you activate the first option, Chrome will detect if a site's developers have created a dark version and select it automatically. If there's no dark version available, the browser will invert the site's colors. Activating the second option means that the browser interface itself will turn dark.

3. Tap the drop-down menu under each of these options and change the setting to 'Activated', then restart Chrome.


4. Now open the settings menu, tap 'Themes' and select 'Dark'. If you can't see the Themes option, restart Chrome again and it should appear.



Enable dark mode for Chrome on iOS
Google hasn't released a dark mode for Chrome on iOS, but it's a work in progressand may become available with the browser's next major update.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 10, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I copied this from a post @lime73 posted, I copied it to my phone, works well. Hope it helps.
> 
> How to enable dark mode for Google Chrome
> By Cat Ellis August 13, 2019
> ...


Thank you but won't this enable dark mode for all of Chrome though?

I only want it for RIU. I really dislike very little in the world but the puke green and not being able to distinguish between normal text and text that I have highlighted has made me use this site much less since the upgrade.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Thank you but won't this enable dark mode for all of Chrome though?
> 
> I only want it for RIU. I really dislike very little in the world but the puke green and not being able to distinguish between normal text and text that I have highlighted has made me use this site much less since the upgrade.


we're renovating you won't have to wait much longer


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

Can't wait for this one!


----------



## lime73 (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm in Dark Mode


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 18, 2020)

yea dark mode is pretty nice.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 19, 2020)

lime73 said:


> I'm in Dark Mode


Are you doing the mobile chrome dark mode or is there already a way to do it on the PC version? Even in a dark mode theme on desktop this site is BRIGHT


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2020)

I use a PC running Windoze 10 and I keep the "Night Light" option in the Notifications area turned on.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 20, 2020)

Dark Mode note:

If you are viewing ANY monitors / screens at all - DO NOT view in complete darkness. Have at least one background light on for ambient light.

re: monitors / screens present a big hazard to long term eye health; ambient light helps take some of the strain from your eyes.

But I'd like to see a DM setting too - the Chrome versions all seem to suck...


----------



## goingreen2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

Why oh why is this website so bright? Is it so you can find your lighter? I'm getting a tan over here. lol


----------

